# Notation for extended techniques



## Niah (Sep 21, 2009)

Guys,

What resources do you recomend to learn more about notating extended techniques?


----------



## JohnG (Sep 21, 2009)

maybe this, but definitely check out the reviews; this doesn't cover graphic notation, for one thing. It was written in 1980, so it covers a lot of interesting post WWII notation:

Music Notation in the Twentieth Century: A Practical Guidebook by Kurt Stone (Author)

http://www.amazon.com/Music-Notation-Twentieth-Century-Practical/dp/0393950530/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I30WMI6R0TJIH6&colid=33NH7OFS6N3N7 (http://www.amazon.com/Music-Notation-Tw ... H7OFS6N3N7)


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 21, 2009)

What do you mean by extended techniques? You mean, for ex., extended (or staggered) bowing for strings? Or what?


----------



## DouglasGibsonComposer (Sep 21, 2009)

I second the Kurt Stone book. Also look for Gardner Read on Amazon. He has a few books on the subject. There are also books that deal more in depth and focus on one instrument only. For example Oboe, Voice, Strings. Just have a browse on amazon and I am sure you will find quite a bit. However the Stone and Read books are tried and true. (But remember who you are writing for as not every player will be familiar with these devices)


----------



## nikolas (Sep 21, 2009)

+1 for Kurt Stone's book! AWESOME!


----------



## musicpete (Sep 21, 2009)

I think that most modern books cover at least a bit of modern "klangfarbe" techniques. Owning only the book by Adler I can not comment on others, but mine has some basic info on advanced techniques.

I found that having a thorough understanding of orchestration (i.e. how each instrument works and what it is capable of doing) helps with going beyond the canned effects in your library.

Next I would suggest doing a lot (i.e. many, many months) of score study. Stravinksy, Bartok, Adams, Corigliano, Penderecki immediately spring to my mind. You may also want to check out the free scores on Mr. Beltramis website which was mentioned here frequently.

To make a long story short: Combining good books about the basics combined with years of score study worked for me. Maybe it will work for you, too?


----------



## rgames (Sep 21, 2009)

Niah @ Mon Sep 21 said:


> What resources do you recomend to learn more about notating extended techniques?



Musicians


----------



## Jaap (Sep 22, 2009)

The Kurt Stone book is a great great book. Also a big +1



rgames @ Tue Sep 22 said:


> Niah @ Mon Sep 21 said:
> 
> 
> > What resources do you recomend to learn more about notating extended techniques?
> ...



My experience with musicians is that not very much musicians have very good knowledge about notation in modern music scores, so always make an index where you explain the extended techniques.


----------



## Niah (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you for all the posts guys...

Riff, 

I'm mostly interested on strings extended techniques that you find of such pieces like "threnody for the victims of hiroshima" and "polymorphia" by K. penderecki. Things like bowing on the bridge, bowing behind the bridge, tapping on the instrument, etc...and all sorts of variations...

rgames,

I don't have access here to musicians, so when I hire anyone it's usually online and thus my concern that when indeed I'll have a score with such techniques the people on the other side have very little knowledge like Jaap refers, and then it's all up to me to figure it out the rest.

And speaking of that could you guys share some experiences regard this?


----------



## Niah (Sep 22, 2009)

Musicpete, good suggestion about Beltrami, he uses alot of extended techniques and has alot of scores available on the site.

Completely slipt my mind, so thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Michael_Jan (Sep 22, 2009)

You can buy some sheet

Penderecki, stockhausen, Xenakis, Ferneyhough, George Crumb and other´s!!!


----------



## Niah (Sep 22, 2009)

Michael_Jan @ Tue Sep 22 said:


> You can buy some sheet
> 
> Penderecki, stockhausen, Xenakis, Ferneyhough, George Crumb and other´s!!!



that's an alternative yes, I thought that XX music scores where less available, any idea where can I get these?

thanks


----------



## Jaap (Sep 23, 2009)

Mostly directly from the publisher and http://www.sheetmusicplus.com has also a fair deal of modern music scores.


----------



## Niah (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Jaap.

by the way is there a common notation system for these extended techniques and are most players familiar with them?


----------



## Niah (Sep 23, 2009)

Danke!!!

Yea I have thought of that, although since I'm mostly working with musicians via the internet it can create some problems, but I am still going to give it go for now and see what comes of it.


----------



## musicpete (Sep 23, 2009)

When I do extended techniques, I imitate what seemed to have worked for all composers since those techniques were invented:

* I use a notation that tries to make clear at a glance what kind of sound I ask for.
* I always (!) add a box with description and playing instructions for each first occurrence of a technique in the score and parts.
* I try to not reinvent the wheel and re-use as many techniques as possible. By that I mean techniques/notation which have already been used and notated some time ago by someone. Of course that is not always possible.

From those 3 I think the most important one is: Always explain what you want from the musician (via text). Then you'll be fine. Not that it would matte for me, as my music never will be recorded or performed by real musicians.... :D


----------



## Niah (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks peter

oh and never say never you can always win a certain competition and actually get your music recorded by a real orchestra


----------



## musicpete (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, for winning a competition you have to try and write what the jury wants to hear instead of concentrating on writing good music. Now the problem is that I am utterly unable to do neither the first nor the latter.... But one day I may throw together my life savings and be able to record a few minutes worth.


----------

